# Work with layers tonight - how'd I do?



## limr (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh come ON, tell me this landscape doesn't just BEG for a gorn!!






(And yes, it's intentionally cheesy. I was inspired by the original  )


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 13, 2015)

Looks real to me.  I have played a bit with this in photo shop. Definitely can get involved.


----------



## runnah (Jan 13, 2015)

Power Rangers?


----------



## limr (Jan 13, 2015)

runnah said:


> Power Rangers?



Dude, Star Trek!


----------



## runnah (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh I saw that on mythbusters.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 13, 2015)

well.....you are doing better than i am at it. i can say that much...


----------



## limr (Jan 13, 2015)

Sometimes I forget just how low budget that original series was and how silly it looked.

And this is another reason I could never live in Arizona: I would see gorns everywhere and gorns are never NOT funny.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 13, 2015)

Add a little shadow and it'll be perfect.


----------



## KenC (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm jealous - been working with PS for over 15 years and used all kinds of layers but I never had an image with a gorn layer.


----------



## limr (Jan 14, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Add a little shadow and it'll be perfect.



Gotta learn how to do that first!


----------



## KenC (Jan 14, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Add a little shadow and it'll be perfect.



Do gorns have shadows?


----------



## runnah (Jan 14, 2015)

limr said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Add a little shadow and it'll be perfect.
> ...



It's easy.

select, fill, rotate, flip, blur, fade and distort.


----------



## limr (Jan 14, 2015)

KenC said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Add a little shadow and it'll be perfect.
> ...



Oooh, good question. I think you need to watch that video I posted to figure it out 



runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Tonight, I'll translate those instructions into Corel-speak and see what I can do. Because of course we want to make the gorn look more natural 

But seriously - I did watch a video of someone using Photoshop and it took me 5-10 minutes just to figure out how to find the same tools in Corel because they are named differently and placed in different toolbars.


----------



## runnah (Jan 14, 2015)

limr said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



I am fluent in both languages. Although I prefer adobe speak.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm taking a PhotoShop class right now. Our instructor would have made us add a shadow to the Gorn, make the lighting hitting the Gorn reflect the lighting of the background picture, put the tree branch in front of the Gorn, blend the feet slightly in the soil and added William Shatner.

Vasquez Rocks, just a bit north of Los Angeles. Toss your Gorn in these images.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 14, 2015)

Ahahahahaha!!!
Lots of so much awesomeness! 

I loved Star Trek; the "real" Star Trek, with Gorns and Tribbles, not people named Jean Luc (although I'll admit, I did finally begin to enjoy that series a bit more when my eldest son became addicted to it).  It was so hilarious in its cheesiness; even as a kid watching it, you knew this was "groundbreaking" TV!


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 14, 2015)

KenC said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Add a little shadow and it'll be perfect.
> ...


Apparently not.


----------



## sashbar (Jan 23, 2015)

That was the closest I got to the Star Treck and Star Wars. Never watched these movies. I am not even sure it is the same series. At least I know now what Gorn is. Thought it was some Vice-President or something.  Now when I see him I will shoot him. I mean Gorn. I mean will take a picture of.   One needs to be careful these days on the net...


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 23, 2015)

Layers are more work than meat birds.


----------



## limr (Jan 23, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> Layers are more work than meat birds.



I agreed with you, even though I'm not exactly sure what a meat bird is


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 23, 2015)

limr said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Layers are more work than meat birds.
> ...



Chickens raised for meat.

Back in the day we kept layers year round & bought meat bird chicks in the spring & had them dressed in the summer; they grow so fast that some go off their legs.


----------



## limr (Jan 23, 2015)

Does "dressed" mean what I think it means?


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 23, 2015)

limr said:


> Does "dressed" mean what I think it means?


Yes, all decked out in your Sunday best.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 23, 2015)

limr said:


> Does "dressed" mean what I think it means?



 Yes! 
Maybe I should say undressed & eviscerated.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 23, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Does "dressed" mean what I think it means?
> ...



Like this:


----------



## limr (Jan 23, 2015)

I like Gary's definition better.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 23, 2015)

Leo-

Per Ron's example and your penchant for veggies ... I think he's right, you're better off with Layers.


----------

